
Bytes – the first French company to incorporate using Bitcoins, ever - pasupulaphani
https://medium.com/bytes-io/https-medium-com-bytes-io-bytes-the-first-french-company-to-incorporate-using-bitcoins-a86263824003
======
maynkmohta
Congratulations to Team Bytes! It would be great if we can know the hurdles
that came during the incorporation!

------
sam_lm
Thanks for this link!

